# Daisy having babies today!



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

I hope I'm doing this right- posting from my phone! Daisy is our little Pygmy first time momma- wish us luck!


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey- I got the pic to upload!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Good luck with kidding!


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Beautiful doe. Love that color pattern and those lovely horns.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Good Luck. I hope it all goes smooth and with no incident


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

Unfortunately, it ended badly. She couldn't deliver the baby and I couldn't get it out. We had to do a c section and we lost the 1 doeling she was carrying. I have another Pygmy due anytime- so nervous the same thing could happen. Say a little prayer for Miss Abbie's delivery!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry....  :hug: How is Daisy taking it?


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

She has looked and looked for that baby. At first she was crying out this horrible sound and I thought she was in pain, then I thought maybe because she was separated from her pen mate. Once we turned her out she went straight to the spot she attempted the delivery and smelled & smelled, looked everywhere and kept crying out. Such instinct! But so sad to watch


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Poor Daisy.

I'm hoping that Abbie has an easier go of it.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh, poor baby...  Maybe you can post on CL or something for a newborn that can comfort her and fill her need for a kid?


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

Good news! Abbie, my second Pygmy delivered 2 babies this morning!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Way to go Abbie!!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Great job Abbie!!!! Any pics?!


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

Abbie's babies!


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

I have never seen something so cute and tiny! They look like little stuffed animals!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

They're adorable!!!!!!!


----------

